# Help! How do I get to the 200SX power window switch?



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

My drivers side master power window switch is sticking in the "auto-down" position, causing the window to automatically roll itself down, even if I roll it back up. I believe I need to replace the switch. How do I get to it? Do I have to remove the door panel? How do I do that?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

There is 1 phillips screw in the part where you stick your hand in to close
the door. Take that out and you will see the assembly.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks 9double8. I pulled the part, and lost a piece to my cordless screwdriver in the door panel. Oh well, I can get another one of those. Now if I can only actually find a window switch somewhere.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

WRXrob said:


> Thanks 9double8. I pulled the part, and lost a piece to my cordless screwdriver in the door panel. Oh well, I can get another one of those. Now if I can only actually find a window switch somewhere.


Taking off that door panel isn't hard at all either. It's just a matter of unscrewing a few things and lifting the entire trim panel up and out.


----------



## sercrzy (Nov 14, 2003)

I had the same problem, they only cost about 7-8 bucks at the dealer. Easy install.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

sercrzy said:


> I had the same problem, they only cost about 7-8 bucks at the dealer. Easy install.


I was quoted over $80 for the drivers side window switch  . The passenger side window switch is about $8 though. I'll be buying one of those too. It sounds like this is a common problem on a rather rare car.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's also based on how often they get wet or worn down, not really a manufacturer defect.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Just keep checking the classifieds here and http://www.sr20forum.com/ 
forum for someone parting out a car and get it there cheap.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..I had the same problem..and had replace the entire master-switch.. ..cost $100 from ABCNissan.com..


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

done and fixed. :banana:

picked up the master drivers power window switch from Carmax Nissan in White Marsh, MD. $88. They had 3 in stock while everywhere else quoted me anything from $96 to $125, and had to special order.

If I wanted to special order I would have went to http://www.everythingnissan.com which had it for $72 shipped.

surprisingly though, the passenger switch was $28 at carmax. I need one of those too, as that has been broke for a long time. I think the local dealers will have that for under $20, and I think its less than $10 on the site above.


----------

